
The future of payments is here - Dwolla - abrudtkuhl
http://www.dwolla.org/blog/dwolla-spots-the-future-of-payments-is-here/
======
trafficlight
Dwolla's founder Ben Milne had an interesting interview on Mixergy yesterday.

<http://mixergy.com/ben-milne-dwolla-interview/>

